# Speed memoing



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 30, 2014)

I had an idea for a challenge: memoing as fast as possible.

So, you memorize the cube, stop the timer, and put a blindfold on. Once the blindfold is on, you can review memo (without looking at the cube) as many times as you want before solving it, and the solving time doesn't matter. The challenge is, quite simply, look at the cube for the smallest amount of time possible before you're committed it to memory well enough that you can complete the solve. 

For the best in the world at 3BLD, this will probably be a useless challenge since they already don't review their memo. So try it with 4BLD.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 30, 2014)

Hmm, that sounds fun. I wonder if the world class 3BLD people would get even faster 3BLD memo times trying this? I think this could be good practice to improve my big cube BLD memo times. I'll probably try this in the near future. Thanks for the thread, that's a cool idea.


----------



## Riley (Jun 30, 2014)

My input: I would think that reviewing memo afterwards isn't useful if you're trying to speed memo. Why not just show you memorized quickly by executing right after?

This does give me some inspiration to push my memo however... especially on 4BLD, which I've never tried with no review.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 30, 2014)

Riley said:


> My input: I would think that reviewing memo afterwards isn't useful if you're trying to speed memo. Why not just show you memorized quickly by executing right after?



Speed cards record holders review after they memorize and before they arrange the second deck. If the goal is to minimize memorization time, then it absolutely makes sense to take a review period after memorizing to solidify and finish encoding everything in your mind.


----------



## Riley (Jun 30, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> Speed cards record holders review after they memorize and before they arrange the second deck. If the goal is to minimize memorization time, then it absolutely makes sense to take a review period after memorizing to solidify and finish encoding everything in your mind.



That makes sense. For me, when I try to push my memo, I often fear I will forget what I memorized if I do not utilize it fast enough. But now I see the purpose of this. If I try to memorize a cube as fast as I can, I usually will forget a few letter pairs, often the first few edges or the last few (after solving corners). But with this, I should have read more closely: "look at the cube for the smallest amount of time possible before you're committed it to memory well enough that you can complete the solve". Recall before rather than later.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 30, 2014)

Riley said:


> My input: I would think that reviewing memo afterwards isn't useful if you're trying to speed memo. Why not just show you memorized quickly by executing right after?



Simply because I didn't think of this with improving BLD times as the motive. I thought of it as a challenge that's separate from regular BLD. The challenge isn't to memo well enough to immediately execute a solve, it's to memo well enough to not have to look at the cube again.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 29, 2017)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but somebody mentioned speed cards here and I'm currently trying to improve my memo time because it currently takes me just about a half hour. Does anybody have any techniques or tricks I could use to improve besides just doing it over and over?


----------



## Cale S (Jun 29, 2017)

Aerma said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread, but somebody mentioned speed cards here and I'm currently trying to improve my memo time because it currently takes me just about a half hour. Does anybody have any techniques or tricks I could use to improve besides just doing it over and over?



Convert each card into an image, then memorize them along a path of rooms you know well (to visualize the order) and find ways to link the images

I just make letter pairs by letting ace = A, 2 = B, 3 = C, etc. and spades = S, Hearts = H, etc. and use my BLD letter pairs


----------

